# clen or ECA .... you decide.....



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

*Clen or ECA?*​
Clen 4965.33%ECA2634.67%


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Which do you think is more effective?

not using either atm nor do i intend to any time soon, just curious on other peoples opinions


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

I prefer eca I found both five similar results in fat loss but eca was better as a pre workout whereas clen just made me jittery and sweat loads


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

ryan james said:


> I prefer eca I found both give similar results in fat loss but eca was better as a pre workout whereas clen just made me jittery and sweat loads


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I prefer Clen for Fat Loss, but I were to run ECA again it would purely be as a pre-workout


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

ECA is much better PWO, as clen will just get u shaking.

But for fat lose clen is suppose to be better, if you can hack the cramps :cursing:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> ECA is much better PWO, as clen will just get u shaking.
> 
> But for fat lose clen is suppose to be better, if you can hack the cramps :cursing:


I love the jitters and shakes on clen


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

What ever rocks your boat mate :rockon:

What about the cramps that creep up on u?


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

ec for most of cut

clen + ketotifen when at low bf and need that anti-catabolic nature


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Both, clen and t3 on morning then ECA pre workout


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

deffo clen cannot deal with the dick shrinkage ECA gives me it makes me feel like a woman


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm an ECA man myself. Dont ever use clen.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> What ever rocks your boat mate :rockon:
> 
> What about the cramps that creep up on u?


Get some in my calfs now and again, but not enough to annoy me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Posts say ECA, poll says clen. Cosmic...


----------



## BigRT (Apr 22, 2014)

Clen for me 100%

Better results personally.

Eca makes me feel like s**t

Although I hear it's the other way round for most?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've just done 2 weeks of clen and lost some bf. I've been taking t5s for 6 days and don't feel I've got anything from them. I'm having 1 first thing and one prewirkout. Each to there own but clen all the way for me


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Clen, I felt awful on ECA and had to stop it.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Clen for me, love the shakes as well


----------



## gov400 (Apr 10, 2009)

Legit proper clen all day. Astralean stuff over the chinese cheap clen


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Clen all the way , works well for me !!! ECA or variants , T5 , powerstack , ultraburn use pre workout only again this works well for me ..


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

gov400 said:


> Legit proper clen all day. Astralean stuff over the chinese cheap clen


^^^^^ this for sure


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Depends how much cravings effect your discipline. If cravings cause you to steer off track regularly, go for the ECA stack as it'll supress appetite. If you can power through the cravings, go for clen.

Anyway, I'd personally rather take DNP. A lot of human trials and safer IMO.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

ECA all day for me. Wakes me up, makes me feel sharper and loss is more noticeable. Clen shakes don't bother me. I just get better results with clen. Haven't used a fat burner for ages, but like the poster above. I'd take DNP over both, not that I'm advising or recommending it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ECA.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Clen is best but side effects are horrible


----------



## fitlife95 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have not tried clen but when I took EC, I would feel like a God for an hour then get depressed lol. It gets rid of water weight REAL QUICK. 2 days before going to the beach with 150g carbs and you feel dry.

Also, I don't fap and I take zinc every other night. My sex drive is through the roof (also 19 years old) but when I took EC, it killed my sex drive.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

fitlife95 said:


> I have not tried clen but when I took EC, I would feel like a God for an hour then get depressed lol. It gets rid of water weight REAL QUICK. 2 days before going to the beach with 150g carbs and you feel dry.
> 
> Also, I don't fap and I take zinc every other night. My sex drive is through the roof (also 19 years old) but when I took EC, it killed my sex drive.


How much zinc you take and you natty?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hate clen, eca good for while but then I crash feel anxious & fall asleep


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Eca just because I have never used clen.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

DNP and EC for the carvings. :thumb:


----------



## CarlFit (Jan 31, 2015)

Well I would not recommend clen, I might have developed cardiac arrhythmia from it, found out yesterday, going to retake the blood pressure test tomorrow.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

CarlFit said:


> Well I would not recommend clen, I might have developed cardiac arrhythmia from it, found out yesterday, going to retake the blood pressure test tomorrow.


Horrible stuff clen


----------

